

Why we won't sign your NDA - dergraf
http://codegestalt.com/fistbump

======
MalphasWats
I think that this comes down not so much to the arrogance of "Our idea is so
good, we must stop people copying it!", but more the ignorance of "I read a
lot about NDAs, they seem like something that might make people take us more
seriously as businesspeople".

------
Feeble
Couldn't agree more and we actually have a similar piece on our company blog,
<http://www.cubeia.com/?p=1084>

------
zalew
I believe NDAs make sense when you're developing for unreleased proprietary
platforms. If you get outsourcing work to develop a piece of code for the next
Samsung phone, preventing you blog the phone spec months before the launch is
probably very reasonable. Wannabes adopting bigcorp schemes - it's just cargo
cult.

~~~
corin_
NDAs make sense in a lot of scenarios, just rarely do they make sense right at
the beginning of a business relationship.

In my (marketing) work I have never had to sign an NDA to start talking to a
company nor have I asked anyone else to do that, however once we move into
actually working together then I have both been asked to sign and asked others
to, frequently.

------
mustefaj
Pretty meh. As much as there's a sea of ideas out there, ever increasing is
the see of dev and design talent. Get over yourself. If there wasn't such an
arrogance around your post I may have given it credence. I can tell you more,
but my feedback requires you sign an NDA.

Sincerely,

An Internet nobody.

